# ITV superstar babies!!



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Ruth littered 31st May to 10 little pinkies who are growing quickly.......










She's a great Mum but I don't know how young she is, I would guess VERY young as she's still small herself poor sausage so she'll effectively retire after rearing this lot


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

ooooh, so cute!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Theres a bit of a mix of pinkies there, whats the dark one going to be do you think, both parents are chocolate aren't they?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

we have pew's, chocolates and 1 "slate" or stone


----------

